# Game 52: Los Angeles Lakers (35-16) @ Memphis Grizzlies (27-25)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Need to get some revenge for the losses we had against them earlier this season. We beat them the first time at home, then lost to them in Memphis and got blown out at home by them. Hopefully the Lakers don't forget that.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Be safe, Bynum.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Send me a game link via PM. That atdhe.net got seized by Big Brother...LOL


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not having a great first quarter. Down 7 with a couple of minutes left in the first.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Send me a game link via PM. That atdhe.net got seized by Big Brother...LOL


Sent.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Snoop is in Memphis, showing some love to Stu Lantz.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

another lazy start how is it that the Grizz play smart and energetic share the ball every time they play us but we come out lazy. incredible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Couple of threes from Artest and Brown get us right back into it after going down by 9. And then Pau fouled on a 3-point attempt at the buzzer by his brother. :laugh:

Nice!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Too bad Pau can't take advantage and misses two of the three free throws. Grizzlies lead 29-26 at the end of one quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We allow the Grizzlies to shoot 57% but only trail by 3. We need to step it up big time defensively. This is unacceptable.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

just brillant gasol missing 2 of 3 free throws to end the quarter gee thanks. grizz shoot 54% are we even competing. down 3.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I really want us to win this game


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Basel said:


> Be safe, Bynum.


Im recommending a moment of silent contemplation and prayer from all Lakers fans


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I really want us to win this game


As do I. I'm still pissed about our last loss to this team. We got flat out embarrassed at home.

Our free throw shooting sucks tonight.

Wow at that make by Bynum. Talk about luck. Haha.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the **** was that Shannon? Showing the world how NOT to run a fast break?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Lakers had 4 turnovers against the Hornets on Saturday night. We already have 4 tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers take the lead off the turnover! Odom with the wide open jam. 34-33 Lakers, timeout Grizzlies.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

playing alittle better defense so far this quarter gotta hit the boards and make free throws.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we don't ever seem to match up well against Zach. and for some reason Pau plays timid against little brother.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum's drawing a lot of fouls so far. He just needs to hit his freebies.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

what has happened to Artest his defense it just comes and goes allows Gay to hit a 3 come on man. Bynum playing well so far at least gotta make some more free throws he's killing us on the line.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Somebody send me a link. Thanks.

Let's go Lakers!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Bynum's drawing a lot of fouls so far. He just needs to hit his freebies.


yeah Bynum's length really a problem right now for the Grizz.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Defense is definitely getting better in this quarter. Hope that continues into the 2nd half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Somebody send me a link. Thanks.
> 
> Let's go Lakers!


Sent.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

gotta rebound guys come on.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

playing good defense this quarter. I like the double teaming the grizz aren't used to playing outta double teams that often. 

keep it going guys. Kobe is getting to the basket pretty easy gotta make the layups.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe gotta respect Young he's not hard to contain just guard him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice move by Pau.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's getting to the paint easily.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers lead 50-45 at halftime. Good to see us with the lead after the early 9-point deficit.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

if Kobe had actually guarded Samn Young the Lakers would be up double digits.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers coasted 1st half. Kobe wasn't looking to shoot first. Bet he's gonna come out firing in the early 3rd qtr.

We've got to play better defense.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

p.s. Thanks Basel.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

basel, can i get a link too homie


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sent.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great start to the 2nd half. Back to back triples by Fisher and Artest. Lakers lead by 11!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This is what happens when Lakers stay in the offense. The ball must go inside and then out.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

great ball movement good defense we're stretching it out nicely right now keep it going fellas. 

up 11.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lynx said:


> This is what happens when Lakers stay in the offense. The ball must go inside and then out.


I hear this mantra often it actually works when the inside guys are effective. when they are playing timid and not attacking with strength it doesn't matter as much. tonight they are engaged.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs to stop letting Sam Young stay wide open. He's already proven he can hit that shot tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's getting into a groove. Nice shot. Lakers shooting 83% so far in this quarter. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Kobe called for the 5-second backdown rule. I don't know if I've ever actually seen that called.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

5 second backdown call o really refs lol come on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tony Allen has one of the ugliest jump shots I have EVER seen.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

12-point lead cut to 6. Suddenly we can't rebound the ball.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

lol stupid offense by the Lakers Artest sucks man its just time we accept it he has no lue what to do offensively. 

lead down to 6 because of bad offense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Turnover out of a timeout. Kobe was trying to do too much there. 4-point game. Ugh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stupid, stupid turnovers tonight. Almost seems like we're afraid to shoot at times, so we pass the ball cross court and it gets intercepted.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, Lakers playing like **** now. 13-point lead down to 2 in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're really bad from the free throw line tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

suddenly we can't rebound the defensive boards. amazing


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron Artest missed another layup on the fast break. Shocking. Good thing Lamar was there to clean it up and get to the line. Hopefully he makes them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Free throws...free throws...free throws...wow. Odom/Bynum/Pau are KILLING us from there. Make your ****ing free throws.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

can't make free throws incredible. LO just kills me does good work then misses free throws. 

Artest with the blown layup is just lovely as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big 3 by Steve Blake.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There's no way that's an offensive foul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Artest smacked hard in the face by the younger Gasol. Bloody nose. Timeout Lakers. Artest is playing well defensively tonight again.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

terrible call on Brown terrible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't stress enough how bad we need to make our free throws. Artest misses both. 12/23 tonight. AWFUL.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Refs with the bogus calls the 5 second backdown and the leg kick. come on man. Artest smacked in the face. he is playing good defense right now. he gotta find a way to get some buckets.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

2 more missed free throws.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Getting a little chippy in Memphis.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

More missed free throws. UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, great look for Brown to end the quarter. Almost made it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Again, we stopped going inside. Terrible qtr.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

stupid foul by Kobe. 

****ing Gasol missing free throws. the line is killing us we lose we can point to that as the determining factor. 

we just aren't right this season the Grizz aren't even playing well and they're right there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Without looking at the box score, there's no way you'd think each team scored 23 points in that quarter. Seemed like it was a lot worse for us.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Again, we stopped going inside. Terrible qtr.


we kept going inside. and out we missed shots LO got free throws as did Gasol. Just missed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil's been using Kobe a lot lately to start the 4th quarter, something he wasn't really doing as early as a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I want to know who gave Shannon Brown free reign to do what ever he wants.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a nice jumper on the baseline by Rudy Gay right over Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with a couple of turnovers to start the quarter. Not turnovers he normally gets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is playing bad basketball to start this quarter. Good timeout by Phil. Lakers need to get their **** together.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

turnovers turnovers. LO needs to intitate the offense Kobe needs to get on the move. Kobe right now is screwing the offense up.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> we kept going inside. and out we missed shots LO got free throws as did Gasol. Just missed.


I don't think Bynum has one single touch from mid 3rd qtr up to now. This is ridiculous.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

getting Bynum a touch wouldn't hurt here. 

shannon is playing like crap tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Would be nice if we could get some defensive boards. 

Big 3 by Fisher.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have no idea what Kobe is doing in this quarter. 6 turnovers tonight, 3 of them in the first five minutes of the 4th quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HUGE 3-pointer by Odom. Thank you, LO.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe is making it personal with Gay and Allen.

Odom is at it again. jazzy1 is right. Maybe Lakers should initiate their offense with him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

big 3 by Odom. turnovers have been just outrageous just stupid turnovers. Kobe dribbles into a damn trap , Fisher with a flimsy pass Bynum with an easy miss right at the rim. 

we gotta tighten up and gotta defensive rebound the ball.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we have really played like a stupid team at times this season something I didn't expect. 

just bad turnovers nonsensical.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Artest for 3! Lakers 8/13 there tonight. Kinda worked out there that Kobe didn't get a foul call.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rudy Gay is out. Didn't see what happened to him. Hope he's okay.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Artes6 with another big 3 Kobe with another missed lay up by Kobe he's missed 4-5 of those tonight he's blowing right by his man and missing the lay ups.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:lol: at Tony Allen flop.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Grizz trying to rough us up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I really feel this is the worst 4th quarter I've seen Kobe play in this year. Absolutely not like him to play this bad. At least he's rebounding the ball, though.

Lamar Odom coming up huge late. Bucket, plus the foul!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we win easy if we go away from Kobe he's making to many dumb decisions tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey look, it's another missed free throw!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rudy Gay coming back in.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Artest misses 2 more ****ing free throws. damn it


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

our defense has been outstanding. packing the paint finally against the grizz.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs to really play a lot better on Thursday for us to have any chance of beating Boston.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

what does it take for Kobe to get foul calls I've noticed this season when he draws contact the refs are just swallowing their whistles when did he lose his superstar status. 

He blows by his man draws contact and no calls. 

just don't get it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Kobe needs to really play a lot better on Thursday for us to have any chance of beating Boston.


don't think Thursday's game will be about Kobe it'll be about our bigs and one of our pg's shooting it decently in the game. 

Kobe will get some but he can shoot it poorly and we can still beat the Celtics if the Bigs compete.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Boston lost to Bobcats tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The best thing Kobe did tonight was rebound and make his free throws (something the rest of the Lakers couldn't do). Odom/Gasol played well offensively. Artest was good defensively. Not sure why we stopped going to Bynum in the 2nd half, but hopefully he sees the ball a lot on Thursday. 2-0 start to the road trip.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we should be able to go in and beat the Celtics I think our bigs will be fired up for the rematch. 

I look for Artest to get into Pierce as well. he knows he got embarrased last time. I look for us to play well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm hoping we play well, too. I hate losing to the Celtics, but I won't mind it nearly as much if the team outside of Kobe also shows up this time around. I just want to see some effort from these guys. We've been getting it on this road trip so far. With a couple days rest, we should be ready to go.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Surprising amount of replies on the game thread. Haven't seen one this big in quite some time. 

Lakers played good defense and made a excellent run to close the game. Would be nice to see a even better effort against the Celtics.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:yep: **** the zebras


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

sylaw said:


> Surprising amount of replies on the game thread. Haven't seen one this big in quite some time.
> 
> Lakers played good defense and made a excellent run to close the game. Would be nice to see a even better effort against the Celtics.


Certainly nice to see.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah I'm impressed with three pages too. Good stuff.

Nice win for the Lakers, Odom came up big down the strech. Now we've got to carry our intensity into Boston.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we just gotta lock in defensively. I love how our defense looked tonight outside of allowing Young to get off. We hemmed up Zach and baby brother real well as well as Artest locking down the ultra athletic Gay hopefully Gay is a good warm up for Pierce for Artest.

Bring on them Celtics we need a big win to jumpstart our season. haven't had a big win yet.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll be here most times the rest of the season. I'm like the Lakers easing into this pressure cooker of a season lol

been real busy but ready to grind out in these threads good to see all the usual homies.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I should be around for Thursday/Friday/Sunday's game threads here. Definitely nice to see the activity up a bit.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> I'll be here most times the rest of the season. I'm like the Lakers easing into this pressure cooker of a season lol
> 
> been real busy but ready to grind out in these threads good to see all the usual homies.


Haha..same here. I've been extremely busy with work and volunteer activities. I am always around but Laker family is second to me after my personal life.


----------

